# trespassing



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

i am a SD resident and very avid waterfowler hunter. i hunt snows daily in the east central part of the state. as that being said i have very dissapointed this year with the number of people that are going on ground with out permission. i truned two more groups just this weekend making that three groups already this year. what dont people understand about getting permission!! On friday night i found a lagre feed of geese. it touck me 30 minutes to contact the land owner. when i got back to the field their where five trucks around the section and people lining the fence lines. after they had jumped the geese i called the game warden and only got one group. Later that night watching another field a group of hunters droped off several men in the ditch and then went around the section and proceeded to run across the feild at the geese to scare them over their buddies. that was their last hunt of the season. what are people thinking? my friend scouting on sat night turned a group in too! Is it really that hard? I hate to say it but it really only happens on weekends. So one can assume who the peolpe are. It is really giving the group of people a very bad rap. Most land owners will give permission if one asks. if you can not find out who owns it or are just to lazy dont just go out their just find another feild. dont screw up other peolpe hunts that put in their time and effort to seek and gain permission just so you can get the birds before someone else does.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Preciselly why I dislike the run and guns. Way too many are disrespectful of the landowners, the laws, and of other hunter who have indeed taken the time to ask and there by screwing them up. 
:splat:


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Well said!!!!!!!! I live in the ugly state of trespassers (wisconsin) and hunt in Nd and Manitoba were trespassing isn't to bad.But the last 3 years or so it has got to a point that we have to be in the field by 3am to secure are spot!! whitch isn't a problem but when your the only one the farmer gave permission to it becomes one.Between plot maps,phonebooks,stae county or province maps we usally take the time to locate somone.Why can't others thats a great question


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

we just got back from sd. we hunted only during the week. we don't have decoys so we only jump or pass shoot. here in wisconsin we were taught to get permission before hunting. on this trip we shot 22 snows and blues. getting permission is not a problem if you can find the landowner. during the week it was hard because people were at work. we found plenty of large flocks that were perfect sneaks, but had to move on due to lack of permission.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Isn't it legal to hunt in the ditches in SD w/o permission?I thought that was a big deal for pheasant hunters.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

yes it is legal to shoot from a ditch, but birds must be shot in the right away, not 60 yards into a field. nor is it legal to go down fence lines that seperate field.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

And thats why Sd snow goose hunting has turned into a clown show. People dont ask to hunt anything....
We were the only group in the hotel over the week with decoys and the hotel was packed.... uke:

Ditch whores have taken over SD. Its to bad..


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

That's another reason this spring snow goose fiasco should be stopped.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I have to agree...............This wekend was outta controle...by far he most Ditch cruisers I have seen to date........


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

That is why when I see someone doing something stupid I confront them. And tell them how unethical they are being..90% of the time it is either out of staters or dumb kids rolling tires and being dumb....So some people think that no one cares confront them and turn them in.
Bandhunter


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

also,, in south dakota, if your dont have permission, you can't carry your gun over the fence to retrieve game, or shoot at game over the fence, so shooting at the cripples in the field would be breaking the law also.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I think the biggest problem is people come to the dakotas and they think it is still the wild west and anything goes. Thats just not true I used to be a nonres hunter myself. And I would never hunt any land posted or not with out permission. Its sad to see so many NR and R that disrespect other peoples land. Whats going to happen is everyone will post there land not let anybody hunt it and any one who wants to hunt will have to pay big money to do so. Its sad I would be willing to pay more money to get more game wardens out there to stop these people from ruining it for everyone.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

THEY DO THE SAME THING IN THE FALL. THE SPRING SEASON HAS LOWERED THE RESPECT FOR THE SNOW GOOSE TO LOWER THAN 
WHALE DUNG. ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

i would support an increase in liscense fees to hire more game wardens. that is the only way to stop this. people need to confront hunters about doing the wrong thing and turn them in.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

6162rk you hit that one out of the park for sure. k:


----------



## GooseEnemy1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I am from MN and I hunt under decoys and we get a bad rap from other out of staters. The main reason why ditch hunting and illegal stuff goes on is because of the carrying uncased guns around. It is too easy for people to do it and the only way to stop it is to get strict on the laws. I also see alot of in staters doing just as much as illegal things as the next guy. We confronted some guys and they said get out of our state if you don't like it. Hillbillies and ******** are not hunters they might think they are but they are just people who shoot at things and try to kill them, lets weed them out and preserve our hunting.


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

A lot of you have been talking about how ditch hunters are ruining hunting and whatnot. I hope youre not talking about ditch hunters but are actually talking about the idiots that drive aroung in their trucks and hop out when a flock is 150 yards over their vehicle and start shooting. I ditch hunt all the time and it produces awesome hunting opportunities. There is nothing like sneaking down a ditch between two swarms of snows and busting them as the fly from one flock to the other fenceline high. Just yesterday I was in that exact situation. My brother and I had sneaked a half mile down the ditch watching the geese have to get higher to make it over the fence. We were probably about 40 yards from their main path when all of a sudden they get extremely high because a truck had pulled up and stopped next to the flock. the entire flock got up about 250 yrds out in the field and the idiot hops out and starts shooting. We were about ready to put a few holes in their windsheild. We walk up into the road and the genius from minn. says, Oh, were you hunting those?? WOW, ARE YOU EFFING KIDDING ME!? Why in the world wouldnt they try to do the same thing we were doing. Geese are scraping their bellies over the road and instead of attempting to pass shoot them you shoot at the ones a mile out in the field. :eyeroll: Well, anyway, sorry for writing so much, but dont think that those kinds of hunters are ditch hunters.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Well said. Hunters have to be more aware of their surroundings.


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

All those ditch bangers from MN can go to....It seems that if you post one thing about decoyers vs. sneakers everyone's panties get in a bunch. I personally do not have any problems with people no matter what state they are from-if they sneak or decoy. Only if it is legal, get permission do not shoot from the road or from your vehicle. Also do not hesitate to call the tip line, by doing nothing you are part of the problem. Call the local sheriff-- anyone, start their plate # and vehicle description circulating etc. so if the CO does check them later that day/week he will be more likely to issue tickets vs. warnings. That is the only way these "hunters" will ever learn. Tresspassing is not a mistake, so stop giving hunters, and hunters from MN a bad name.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm not saying there isn't a problem but I think it may be hard one to fix and i don't think it is one that would be solved by not allowing nonres hunters. The week I spent out there I saw some crazy stuff, one landowner take off running in the middle of our conversation just to grab a shotgun out of his truck and unload on some geese 200 yards high and another resident unload with a rifle holding 20 rounds into a few thousand geese sitting on a small lake and just to make it better he didn't try to retrieve the geese he got. We tried to get ahold of the landowner to get permission to go get the cripples but were unable to get ahold of him and couldn't just go out there because we needed our guns to finish them off on the water. With the number of hunters the spring season draws there are a lot of good hunters out there too its just that the bad ones stick out in everyone's mind, I wish there was simple solution to this problem.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

Goose Guy350 said:


> I wish there was simple solution to this problem.


more enforcement would be great. you'd think that you would hear of just tons of tickets and violations if there were actually COs out there enforcing things. maybe it happens and we don't hear about it but there are surely things that go unseen that shouldn't. it'd be costly to get the enforcement out there in bigger numbers but I think it'd be worth it (for us hunters anyways). apparently the "higher ups" want these birds harrassed as much as possible. enforcement sounds like it's not at the top of the list. in my opinion, I think there are better things to do to control the snow goose population/tundra problems than harrassing the birds by every means possible (which is the mindset of a lot of the hunters that come out in the conservation order). drastic measures may be in order, but what we see out there this time of year doesn't seem right to me. but what do I know.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

i think its just like anything else we are all up against the surroundings around us for example we spent last monday driving around trying to get permission to hunt i asked 17 farmers in an area and all said its leased but at the same time we watched guys jump out of thier trucks and run out and ground pound geese on the fields i just asked about to hunt so i know they had no permission i finnaly found a farmer willing to let me set out a spread only to find the birds the next morning very nervous, like not even getting half mile away from them to glass them and they fly. i have no problem with ground pounding or pass shooting or decoying as long as they get permission until then the clown troupes will continue to drive the geese to nose bleed hights had one guy tell me they got 59 on one jump kind of sad for me also being out of state and cought up in this tresspassing thing from guilt by assoication AND I DONT LIKE IT MUCH if i could say one thing to the farmers SORRY for the inconvenince of inconsiderate slobs that come to your state and give us decent people a bad name


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I totally agree with not for hire goose guide. it is truely frustrating. im all for sneaking and past shooting. i did them both a lot when i went to college in brookings when i didn't have enough money for a spread. Now decoying is what really gets me going. Hunters not respecting land owners and fellow hunters are going to end up running what we have. land owners will become less willing to give permission and then we will have nothing. One needs to confront all hunters that are in the wrong. wheather its tresspassing, shooting form vehicles into fields, chassing with use on a vehicle and so forth. call the game warden. in SD most counties only have one game warden. they need all the help they can get. Call T.I.P's they even give awards if tresspassers are prosicuted. almost most all land owners will be willing to help. If you see just shooters shoot into a flock, look for dark geese and ducks that drop also, and call the warden. SD wardens will give awards per bird that were shot illegal. do not be afraid of other hunters, do what is right, if you watch something illegal and do nothing about it, you are just hurting other fellow hunters and the future of hunting.


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Whats with people from Minnesota and trespassing? My friend and I were gonna try and put a sneak on some geese yesterday when some minnesotans pull up and tell us not to go out there because they were gonna try and sneak on them through this pasture. My friend and I who had permission, asked if they had permission, and they replied "well no". And then told them they couldnt unless they had permission. It's not that freakin hard to ask a farmer if you can go on there land. And then on saturday morning some minnesotans were sneakin on some geese, whitch were on open water, shot them from there roost. We pulled up there and there was cripples laying in the water and about 6 running away from them on the ice. Came back later that day and there was still cripples and dead geese on the lake. It looked like they didnt even make an attempt to get them. :eyeroll:


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

getting permission in SD is as easy as spelling the word Snow. every farmer we asked gladly gave us permission.(even with our minnesota plates) And not all of us from minnesota are trespassing idiots. some of us actually have respect and are ethical hunters. If anything I am more respectful in other states because it is a privilidge to hunt there. If ditch whoring is done in an ethical manner then there is no problem with it. I had a heck of a time trying to decoy them in 2 weeks ago near Brookings.


----------



## Mike Steinke (Feb 13, 2006)

The most frustrating thing I am hearing is on MN Hunters and Trespassing! I've lived in MN all my life and you can't hunt on private land, Posted or Not, without permission. I use these rules in ALL of my trips, no matter what state!! No matter where you are from - MN, IA, ND, SD, NE...........Get the permission and follow the laws!!!! It's not a difficult concept :withstupid: . And Thank You for all who allow Myself and My hunting party, in their state and their Land. :bowdown: We are very greatfull!!!!!


----------



## madhunt (Dec 28, 2004)

Mike well said. I too am an outofstater. I asked permission to hunt-easier to get in SD than in Wisconsin. Also, ran into some hunters from MN. 2 different sets. There were 3 huge flocks south of Sand Lake- All, said they had asked for permission. Yes some NR do get permission and ditch hunt. However these posts have helped me too understand better-A ditch hunter-not from road but belly crawling at them from several directions. Spent an entire week in north SD.never got close enough. Actually many of these threads tell the modern day story of hunting-ONLY THE BAD CRAP GETS REMEMBERED. UNFORTUNATELY IT'S ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE-wHO'S TEACHING THE YOUNG KIDS FOR FUTURE ETHICAL HUNTING. If you see it call it in, give specifics=time, day,date, lic #, state, type car, color, how many-the more info you can give the better chance to get prosection-Yes, I could rant & rave the same thing in Wisconsinn as I have seen here. CALL TIPS. AND CONFRONT THESE JERKS-NOT JUST OUTSTATERS BUT EVERYONE-GIVE THE FARMER YOUR NAME-SO HE DOES KNOW WHO IS ON HIS LAND. AND BY ALL MEANS IF YOUR ARE SUCCESSFUL-TAKE THE FARMER SOME THANK YOU'S, A TREAT, OR SOMETHING. SOUTH DAKOTA THANK YOU FOR A GREAT WEEK-I WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR AGAIN. In fact, I enjoyed the people so much-I would come back to just watch the geese. Hunting should be as much about the whole experience rather than just the Harvesting of Game (killing).


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Well said hutchwacker, i had the honor of showing the nuge and a few of his buddies how to "ditch Whore" when they were in SD and it made me aware that not all NR hunters are bad people :wink: I must have been half way convincing that not all ditch hunters are bad because he is coming back for round two.


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

I'AM JUST SICK OF IT...... ITS GETTING OLD AND ITS NOT THAT HARD TO GET PERMISSION TAKE THE TIME OR YOU CAN PAY IT AND WISH U GOT PERMISSON WHEN YOUR SITTING AT HOME FOR A YEAR OR 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they make me aljfdlajsfl uke:


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

i believe in gettin permission from the land owner definitly and of course following all the rules as far as private land goes

but i am young and cant afford alot of dekes so dont need to be name calling and all sorts of sh!t just because people hunt outa the ditch. there is not a dam thing wrong with it as long as its done legally and for all those who do tresspass thanks for giving the rest or us a bad wrap


----------

